
Trump Proposes an Advocate of Mass Public Surveillance as CIA Chief - alb_ol
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/trump-proposes-an-advocate-of-mass-public-surveillance-as-cia-chief/
======
kafkaesq
_Mike Pompeo wants to collect bulk data for detailed profiles of anyone who
uses the Internet_

Ask HN: So what's the state of currently (or soon-to-be) available
countermeasures against such a program?

